
Top 28 Startup Resources - ariejan
http://ariejan.net/2007/03/25/speedlinking-top-28-startup-resources/
======
joshuaHatfield
Thank you for sharing the list. I was surprised to see my co-founder's
(python_kiss) article on the list!

<http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/6_startup_lessons_2007.php>

